# ADHD and cat care.



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Fellow A.D.H.D.ers know some of the challenges, the curveballs that come up when it comes to cat care! :lol: I'm blessed with a hyper cat, we're kind of on the same wavelength! 

I post sticky notes-brightly colored sticky notes as reminders, and anything Robin related- vet appointments,dinner time , need new litter is green.

Breakfast is covered, Robin's always waiting VE-ry patiently when I get up!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

For a week already, I've been meaning to buy another bottle of anxiety relief drops for Celia. And I think I've been talking about a black light since November or so. At least twice, I've done some online research then somehow gotten sidetracked and never actually ordered one. :roll: 

I get sidetracked between the time I have a thought and the time I find a pad of sticky notes...


----------

